# TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen



## Gamer090 (18. April 2011)

*TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Hi zusammen

Ich plane mir einen neuen Fernseher zu kaufen wird etwa eine Diagonal von 1m haben.

Hinter dem Sofa kommt noch ein Schreibtisch mit Tastatur und Maus, ich mags nicht die Maus und Tastatur zu bedienen während ich auf dem Sofa sitze.

Das Problem, die TV-Steckdose ist schätzungsweise 10-20m entfernt vom Fernseher, meine Frage, kann ich das TV-Signal Kabellos irgendwie übertragen?

In der angehängten Grafik erkennt ihr was ich meine


----------



## -Phoenix- (18. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Moin
[URL="http://www.funkuebertragung.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=22_37"]Hier
[/URL]
lg.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Danke ich glaube das sollte vom Platz her gehen 

Vom Preis her ganz ok

EDIT: Habe gelesen bei dem Model gäbe es unter anderem Probleme mit dem Senden

EDIT2: Gibt es auch ein Gerät mit dem ich das TV-Signal kabellos übertragen kann und ich mit dem Gerät auch aufnehmen kann auf Festplatte?


----------



## -Phoenix- (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Moin ich glaub ich hab dir falsche Hoffnungen gemacht .

Hab gerade nocheinmal geschaut ein TV Signal lässt sich nicht so einfach über Funk übertragen auf der Seite wo ich gepostet habe lässt sich nur ein Video Signal übertragen.

Um ein DVB-S Singal Kabellos übertragen zu können brauchst du das hier Devolo dLan TV Sat Starterkit DVB-S2 Adapter zum: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Für DVB-C ist mir ein Gerät zum kabellosen übertragen nicht bekannt.

lg.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Ich will das TV-Signal nicht auf den PC übertragen sondern auf den Fernseher, muss ich jetzt etwa wirklich über 2 mini PCs machen über WLAN die beide eine Tv-Karte drin haben?


----------



## -Phoenix- (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Sry falscher Link ich meine das hier 
Devolo dLAN TV Sat 1300-HD Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der Preis ist aber 

Oder du benutzt halt ein Kabel 
Hama SAT-Flachbandkabel F-Stecker - F-Stecker, 5,0 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

lg.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Kabel? Nein Danke 

ABer 300€ sind mir da schon zu viel, da bau ich mir 2 mini PCs und beide mit einer TV-Karte drin und kommt mir dann wahrscheinlich günstiger, ich nehme als OS wahrscheinlich ein Linux, Windows verbraucht mir da zu viel Leistung.
Dann noch ein WLAN-Modem und ich habs, die Frage ist nur ob Linux das SIgnal übertragen kann.


PS. Cooler Speaker mod, bei mir haben diese Boxen noch Originalaussehen


----------



## -Phoenix- (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Danke, warum 2 mini Ps's einer müsst doch reichen.
Benutzt du denn einen Externen TV-Receiver ? Wenn ja könntest du ja auch probieren das HDMI Signal mit Funk zu übertragen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Mein TV ist per Kabel direkt an der Dose angeschlossen ohne ein Zwischengerät

2 Mini Pcs weil das eine das Signal empfängt per Tv Karte und es am anderem schickt über WLan, der zweite ist dann am T angeschlossen


----------



## -Phoenix- (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

wusste gar nicht das Echtzeit TV Streaming mit Wlan möglich ist. Aber ja wär natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.
Sonst verlege hat selber Antennenkabel in der Wand ,vll. sind sogar Leerrohre vorhanden^^


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Ich weiss nicht ob es per WLAN möglich ist, es ist nur eine Idee von mir


----------



## -Phoenix- (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Windows Media Encoder kann das glaub ich.  Aber ist ja schon ein wenig umständlich^^

Naja ich würd einfach nen Kabel untern Teppich legen^^.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Meinst du mit dem Windows Media Center? 

Da habe ich Einstellungen drin für TV kann aber nix einstellen weil ja kein Kabel angeschlossen ist.

Ein Kabel verlegen? Ich habe nicht mal Teppich, ist Steinboden, aber so eine Röhre oder ein Kabelkanal wird schon gehen irgendwie.
Oder ich frag mal bei Conrad nach was die haben, ist mir erst jetzt eingefallen das die möglicherweise sowas haben


----------



## -Phoenix- (19. April 2011)

*AW: TV-Signal Kabellos übertragen*

Ja nen TV Signal aus der TV-Steckdose über funkt zu übertragen ist meines Wissens Technisch nicht möglich.
Musst halt mal schauen ob Leerrohre vorhanden sind oder ob du noch Platz in der Wand hast^^.

Nein ich meine schon "Windows Media Encoder"
Hier How to stream live TV using Windows Media Encoder


----------

